# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Где найти ведического повара?

## Сергей (Дас)

Харе Кришна.
На свадьбу нужен повар, который может приготовить достаточно блюд на 15-16 человек. Если кто знает такого, напишите в личку. Заранее спасибо.

----------

